# Thinking this might be my next acoustic



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=z&g=h&m=D-18GE%201934

If it doesn't turn my crank when it comes in, maybe Teleplucker will take her. Though, I think Mr. Severson should look at it, that way I can have my 810 back.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

4000$ ?????????????/wtf thats the price of a car


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> 4000$ ?????????????/wtf thats the price of a car


Car? That barely enough for rims/tires and a tank of gas?


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

well when your 20 years old thats enough for a car


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

you already have the killer Taylor....dont do it!!! hehe


----------



## MusicMan_44 (Feb 10, 2006)

I gotta agree. When i first saw the guitar I knew it wouldnt be something I would buy, but when I saw 4000$ i thought it was a joke!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

MusicMan_44 said:


> I gotta agree. When i first saw the guitar I knew it wouldnt be something I would buy, but when I saw 4000$ i thought it was a joke!


Ahh Grasshopper, you'll come to appreciate a good Martin some day!


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

wanna buy me one?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> wanna buy me one?


Trying to put this nicely.... Umm No!!!


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> 4000$ ?????????????/wtf thats the price of a car


Dude, that's 2x the price of my car. That's why I can buy nice gear  .

Seriously, I'd rather put money into instruments than cars...it's a better investment if you buy smartly. And, my '88 Camry is still pretty reliable.

Now, back to the D18GE...they are usually GREAT guitars. I mean, take your breath away great. Of the 6 or 7 I've played, a few were duds, but not often. And, there is nothing like a great acoustic. As the guy who builds Komet amps says, he tries to capture the tone of a great acoustic, but he's never quite achieved that goal (and, if you've heard a Komet, you'll know the high regard he holds for stellar acoustics).


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

if you're going to drop that kind of money on a martin for the sound, get a 12th fret joint. TONE!

unlikely that you will be playing up there so much anyway


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

It's probably the accountant in me, but is this a 'need' or 'want to have'. 4 large is a lot; are you paying for the name - is there a better value out there?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> It's probably the accountant in me, but is this a 'need' or 'want to have'. 4 large is a lot; are you paying for the name - is there a better value out there?


Accountants.   

I pay money for the best sounding guitar nothing more, nothing less. There is a certain quality that you get from Martin, Taylor etc etc

Now there are particulars about this guitar that are hard to find from other manufactures. Adirondack Spruce top. It has a wider nut spacing which just feels right to me. It also has the big vintage V martin neck that I'm really liking on my J41.


Jeff


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you think $4000 is a lot, Martin wants $8000 for the D-18 Authentic.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Well first of all have you played that model.? With a modified v neck it may not be to your liking.And for that type of cash all you get is a neck made of " select hardwood" Gotta do better than that.
Thirdly for that cash you can get a custom hand made job from some of the better luthiers around and to your specifications.
Fourth IMO a Brazilian Rosewood stock is virtually meaningless to the tone and playability of the guitar but certainly drives the price way up.
In my worthless opinion that's a rip.
Benee Wafers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

NICE...... and really looking at the price of some other such as gibson,larravie or taylor in the same category the price isn't that far out of whack.... out of my whack but if you gotta have it you gotta have it.....


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Well first of all have you played that model.? With a modified v neck it may not be to your liking.And for that type of cash all you get is a neck made of " select hardwood" Gotta do better than that.
> Thirdly for that cash you can get a custom hand made job from some of the better luthiers around and to your specifications.
> Fourth IMO a Brazilian Rosewood stock is virtually meaningless to the tone and playability of the guitar but certainly drives the price way up.
> In my worthless opinion that's a rip.
> Benee Wafers


First: No, I haven't played the guitar and won't buy it if it doesn't move me. That's why the title says "Thinking this might be my next acoustic".

Second: I have a J41-S with that exact neck and absolutely love it.

Third: I'm not giving anyone $4000 dollars on a guitar I can't try and decline if it's a dud. Name a builder that will build me a $4000 guitar and let me back out at no cost?

Fourth: The Braz - Adirondack - GE name drives up the price not just the braz head stock.

But thanks for coming out....:thanks5qx:


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

No problema. What's yours?
Benee Wafers


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> No problema. What's yours?
> Benee Wafers


People who assume I'm thinking of buying something because it's expensive so it must be good.

:wave:


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

That's in your head Jeff, not mine.
I don't know you from a hole in the wall and vice versa. I saw your post and gave you what I thought you might need, good advice.
And the bottom line still stands. That guitar, from what I read of the description and as I posted previously appears to be a rip.
And like I said previously, in my worthless opinion.
So chill flowerman,it ain't me that's judging you.
Benee


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*D18Ge*

I bought mine last year from The 12 th Fret in Toronto. It was the best deal I could get anywhere, plus they treated me first class. I live here near Vancouver and a certain very welll known chain music store we all know well wanted $800 more than I paid. Also the best money I ever spent. I call it my banjo killer and when you dig right into those runs it can raise the goose bumbs and can feel the vibes right through my chest.
I searched for many years to find a guitar that would sound the closest to what Hank Snow played and this does it for me. Tried many of the Gibsons, Laravees, Taylors and a lot of customs before I made the decision. Any my $.02 worth.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

She finally came in today. Loudest, best sounding Mahogany based guitar I've every played. Very lively.

I'm not going to take it because I have my mind set on a Juber now but the price has seriously came down. I could probably land it for $3100-3200 plus GST. The price has dropped $600 since May. They originally quoted me $4100 and she's now stickered at $3550.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> If you're looking to spend serious cash on a guitar, there is a limited edition Morgan (#3 of 10) sitting at Acoustic Music Shop in Edmonton (at least I think it's still there), which is the nicest playing and nicest sounding guitar I have ever had the pleasure of picking up. And I've picked up quite a few. They are asking $4,500, and it would be worth every penny. You can see it here:
> 
> http://www.acousticmusicshop.com/lookupItemByCategoryID.do?element=2
> 
> If you like the look and don't mind the price, it's definately worth the 3 hour drive.


I'm not looking to spend serious cash, I'm looking for a great guitar and hopefully it doesn't cost serious cash. 

I'm definately jonesing for a cutaway now but it has to be Rosewood and no hole in it for electronics. Neck size is important too. My J41 has spoiled me, I love the big club of a neck.

These requirements seriously limit the guitars. The Juber seems to be the only one.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

For 3 thousand less , I have a MArtin 1955 0-15. I dont like it. Tone is the sweetest but I like jumbo box volume. martin does make a nice mahogany 00-15.Its a mid size and its 1000.00. For along time these mahogany guitars wrerent made by Gibby or Martin, but they are back.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

As far as custom cut away's go in your Price range,I have recently played a Linda Manzer custom with the cut away,big 'ol beefy neck and tone..tone?I have never played anything so nice.A buddy of mine had a Manzer before he passed away and again unreal tone.I truly dont think a custom guitar from someone like Linda would end up being a DUD And I am sure any great builder would gladly refund your cash if it was.
Take CAre
Aaron


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Santa Cruz make some really nice guitars in the range you're looking at.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sheesh this thread doesn't want to die.

The guitar came into L&M and was a pretty good one. It has some cosmetic flaws that could have resulted in a lower price. I decided I didn't need it that bad, my J41 is loud and sweet the GE was ridiculously loud. Mr Severson would have had to of amplified his Larrivee just to keep up with it acoustically.

Now I'm jonesing for a Juber, but I can't seem to convince Larry to bring one in for a test drive.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

jroberts said:


> I notice from your picture that you've gotten a lot hotter since this thread started. Have you been working out?


LOL, yes I have, thank you. :wave: Wait a second your talking about Jessica aren't you. Doh!


----------

